# michigan morels?!?



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> Geez what happened there anyways?
> I was a posting member for a while but kinda left it be after a while... Went back this weekend and had to re-sign-up and did so no problem.
> It is one of just 3 sites I ever signed up to and I always use the same online name.


Hi OGM
As far as MM goes not really sure, but I think it just became too big for the old guy to handle and became too much like work.
It's more of just a glorified chatroom now imo which is fine by me.
Once morel season rolls around it will not be a place people
will be looking at to get an idea of timing for certain areas or
to learn about morels or any other shroom in Michigan.
Michigan Sportsman and http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/messageboard/
will be the top 2 places for them imo.

mike


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Geez I got the axe too.... I don't understand the punish everyone for the actions of a few mentality but oh well.. I can discuss all I need to about mushrooms here really..


----------



## Henpicker (May 20, 2008)

Well now I and a whole bunch of other members of MM now have an idea of what it must be like living in a 3rd world country under a dictator. You never know when you're going to be rounded up and disposed of for no reason!! :coco:


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i just cant reply to this thread without going off. i keep deleting everything i write. i feel like someone took a couple of my family picture albums and threw them in a fire.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah me too HWF, I gave him a second chance as he did me, at least now I know I've been totally respectable there and he is the one doing wrong...

I've said enough about it now and I have no problem sharing my experience/s here.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

To see what was happening in the mushroom forums!! DRAMA!!! WOW! I'm stumped that he banned you Jon and also you Stumpjumper...you two did alot of posting over there and I never seen anything that would not be family friendly...perhaps our discussions about "rakers" got a little out of line at time (what would happend if we seen them!)....I'm still at a loss for words...Oh, I'm not banned, but won't be going back....

Fishonjr
John


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I just don't understand why he banned a bunch of people who had nothing to do with the problem.. How do you justify that? Not that he has to it is his forums but damn... I know a bunch of people that was kicked off of there that had NOTHING to do with the problem there.

I know I have had past problems with him but I thought that it was all resolved and I know I have kept up to my word that I would never cause any problems there.. 

I would suggest someone liberate MM but I guess anyone left in his clique deserves the membership there and I will never want or try to be a part of it again.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank's got a new thing wrote about how all people are going to be treated equally now when it comes to donatations...weather you donate $5 or $100, everyone will have the same "status" for sponsorship....Was that part of the issues?
I'll be sure to check out the north country website...


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't really know what happened, guys. I just want to be in a neutral position here. I made a lot of friends on the other site, and I would like to remain friends with those that I established that friendship with. I am also friends with people on the other site, and I want that to remain the same as well. I just hate seeing any mud flung around, although I guess I can understand people venting their feelings. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what the problems were or who the problem members were? I don't! I was told in a round about way that I was banned by "association".

Honestly, I think Frank just went off on a tangent and made a split section reaction to a problem that he formed in his own mind and then blew outta proportion. I figured he would soon come to his senses and realize this, but it appears he hasn't.

Maybe that post stating he's making changes to membership status is a step in the right direction as he mentioned in his "farewell thread" that some members thought they could buy their way in to the site and have free reign over it.

After he mentioned that and asked for suggestions I suggested he remove the membership status symbols and apparently he is acting on that recommendation.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

Brandt all is well and i hope it is for you too.

I dont mean to sling mud, just explaining my thoughts a bit. I chose to get off the bus, and not because of the other riders.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

I wouldn't have had a problem with it Brandt, but like many said, there was no real explanation as to why he did it. Everything is speculation when you get the excuse "I either thought you were a bad apple, or associated with one. Who was the bad apple? Who was I associated with? Heck, most of the ones I associated with are still on the board. Why are they still there? The way I see it is if he banned people by association then everyone on the site should have been banned, including Frank himself. I can only speculate that Frank created a great divide over there in his own mind, but didn't realise that there is a bigger web behind the scenes. 

I know that Frank is trying to give the site away to a friend, but I definately will not be back over there if the new owner opens membership back up. I have a feeling that the "friend" will have Frank over his shoulder saying, "I would have done this or that." Again speculation, but that is all we can give at the moment. 

If Frank really wants to man up, then tell him to log on to NCM and give his reasoning, not just a generalized excuse. His account is still active and he has not been banned in NCM. He can even do it through PM's as far as I am concerned, just as long as it doesn't get nasty. I know personally that he has logged onto NCM as a guest and has sat in the great debate thread and read it. Jut PM the people in that thread and tell them why they each got personally banned. I'm sure it would end quickly if Frank would give any of us a good explanation.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

That night that Jason so ingeniously deducted that Frank was looking at the "great debate" thread....That was me. I don't remember my password for NCM, and I was in as a guest. Being there was only one guest viewing that forum at the time he made his grand announcement that Frank was in viewing, it had to be me. I was going to post something just so everyone knew it wasn't Frank trolling around on that site, but I just let it go. I'll let Jason think he's as smart as he thinks he is. 

I wish it could be just back the way it all used to be, but I don't think that's going to happen. Like I said, I don't know what exactly happened, but I just want to remain neutral and enjoy everyone's company.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> That night that Jason so ingeniously deducted that Frank was looking at the "great debate" thread....That was me. I don't remember my password for NCM, and I was in as a guest. Being there was only one guest viewing that forum at the time he made his grand announcement that Frank was in viewing, it had to be me. I was going to post something just so everyone knew it wasn't Frank trolling around on that site, but I just let it go. I'll let Jason think he's as smart as he thinks he is.
> 
> I wish it could be just back the way it all used to be, but I don't think that's going to happen. Like I said, I don't know what exactly happened, but I just want to remain neutral and enjoy everyone's company.


Aww c'mon burst his bubble!! :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I still am not clear on what the drama was, but I can be a little bit thick at times :lol:. I also do not visit NCM so whatever went on there.....

I don't think I have posted at MM in a few years but when I went back and tried to re-sign up I did so no problem . I am a recipe hound and mostly got interested in those from that website anymore.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Frank don't need defending! Frank did what he did to most of us, for no good reason, and he's the one that should be answering for it. If one or two members did something "bad" he should've banned those members permanently, not everyone else. BTW, he never refunded my money either. I sent him a PM asking him why he did all this and he never even responded back, so he can take that refund money, roll it right up in a big tight wad and _____ __ __ ___ ___!!!

Anyone who stays over there after what he did is no friend of mine, guaranteed! You can count on that. There's no such thing as neutral ground! I hope he realizes that he most likely did exactly what the "real" instigator/s wanted him to, spoil the fun for the rest of us.

:coolgleam


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Roosevelt said:


> Frank don't need defending! Frank did what he did to most of us, for no good reason, and he's the one that should be answering for it. If one or two members did something "bad" he should've banned those members permanently, not everyone else. BTW, he never refunded my money either. I sent him a PM asking him why he did all this and he never even responded back, so he can take that refund money, roll it right up in a big tight wad and _____ __ __ ___ ___!!!
> 
> Anyone who stays over there after what he did is no friend of mine, guaranteed! You can count on that. There's no such thing as neutral ground! I hope he realizes that he most likely did exactly what the "real" instigator/s wanted him to, spoil the fun for the rest of us.
> 
> :coolgleam


 I can't agree more... The funny thing is he was complaining that people thought that a donating status gave them the right to control the site, but ultimately it is his clique that runs the site and that is who he is left with there.. it's been that way forever there and if you ever had a problem with any of the "chosen ones" you weren't part of the site very long.

Good riddance to MM I think this site has much more to offer, we just need to put the effort in to keep the info flowing here.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

for me personally, i cant agree with that. I saw one person making crazy off the wall destructive statements and doing mean irrational non-empathetic things. and i dont care who reads what...i stand by my words no matter what site theyre on. after some people were banned and couldnt read anything else there were some explanatory statements made that were so off the wall, looney, and just plain mistaken, i couldnt take it anymore and decided to ban myself then. (asked to be removed from the site) couldnt stay in good conscience anymore. 

the whole money thing....the owner backed himself into a corner of damned if you do, damned if you dont. there never was a "subsrcription" stated....i just took it as a contribution to the site, helping out the site, thats all. no specific time period. if you dont give it back, youre damned, and if you do give it back, youre putting a value on something that has no monetary value so youre damned again. whats the price of friendship....camraderie... knowledge....id rather have my $10 back and have things the way they were in 2006 but thats not gonna happen. 

ive seen members of sites do and say things like that but ive never seen a site owner do it. 

i just still dont get the whole thing...anyone whos ever been a friend to me is still a friend. roosevelt, stump, brandt...i think youre all good guys.... and many others too.

maybe im just blind but i dont know who the inner circle is there.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

There is definitely an inner circle, it is even understandable, I mean of course Frank is going to make friends on his site and everything.. It's mainly the people that have been there since day one that is still there now I think.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I read this awhile ago and thought I'd post this here
since quite a few folks were affected by it.

http://www.michiganmorels.com/funtalk/showthread.php?t=11769


----------

